# I Need Ideas!



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

They are so selfless, and they bring so much happiness to our lives. They aren't here with us nearly long enough...I want to make Tchelsi's birthday special. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't - I wish I did...my one thought is to do something they enjoy doing all day long. For me that would be laying on the couch and them laying on top of me napping!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I need a birthday cake receipe so let me know if you get one. Mia's birthday is next Tuesday.......when is Tchelsi's birthday??


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What about spending the day with her - taking walks and giving treats and attention all day long. ....and maybe a new outfit and toy could top it off.....


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo's Birthday is on Thursday. My man will be one! :bysmilie: I am making him a cake tonight (since I have volleyball tomorrow). The recipe I found is at home but it's a peanut butter carrot cake. :biggrin: Thursday night I am taking him to Petsmart to pick out some new toys and stuff. He's getting a nice clean up groom on Friday morning and biggest present of all-he's coming to NY with me on Wednesday next week. :chili: Peter is already giving me crap for the cake so I'm not getting him a hat but Kosmo is going to have my full on attention on Thursday!

Happy early Birthday to Sweet Tchelsi and Mia!!! :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> I need a birthday cake receipe so let me know if you get one. Mia's birthday is next Tuesday.......when is Tchelsi's birthday??[/B]


Oooh! I have a birthday cake recipe! I have yet to try it. I will post it for you as soon as I get home. Tchelsi and Mia's birthdays are so close - Tchelsi's is Monday! She will be 6 years young. How old will Mia be?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> What about spending the day with her - taking walks and giving treats and attention all day long. ....and maybe a new outfit and toy could top it off.....[/B]


That sounds pretty nice Pat - she would love a day like that. I'm sure your suggesting a new outfit has nothing to do with the fact that I would have to post pictures of Tchelsi in it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=468700
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, no - what ever gave you that idea?????


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> Kosmo's Birthday is on Thursday. My man will be one! :bysmilie: I am making him a cake tonight (since I have volleyball tomorrow). The recipe I found is at home but it's a peanut butter carrot cake. :biggrin: Thursday night I am taking him to Petsmart to pick out some new toys and stuff. He's getting a nice clean up groom on Friday morning and biggest present of all-he's coming to NY with me on Wednesday next week. :chili: Peter is already giving me crap for the cake so I'm not getting him a hat but Kosmo is going to have my full on attention on Thursday![/B]


Happy soon-to-be birthday to adorable Kosmo! Are you going to have frosting on Kosmo's cake? Just curious - I'm trying to decide if that is overkill - I don't want to make Tchelsi sick with her own bday cake, LOL!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-as gross as it sounds, the cake I'm making calls for a cottage cheese puree frosting-sounds gross to me but he may love it? I was thinking the same thing but figured just for pics and stuff-the frosting will be cute but I may take a bit of it off for him to eat it. Yeah, we were grocery shopping the other day and I got a candle and some frosting to right on the cake and Peter was just laughing at me :blink: He thinks I'm :wacko1: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=468704
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow Mia, Tchelsi & Kosmo to bad we live so far from each other. Krystal put cream cheese frosting on her Mia's cake I think!!! Do you have a small dog park or something in your area? Maybe you can make it a girls day out?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's getting cold here and it gets dark about 5:00 p.m. so we won't be able to make it to the dog park :smmadder:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Kosmo's Birthday is on Thursday. My man will be one! :bysmilie: I am making him a cake tonight (since I have volleyball tomorrow). The recipe I found is at home but it's a peanut butter carrot cake. :biggrin: Thursday night I am taking him to Petsmart to pick out some new toys and stuff. He's getting a nice clean up groom on Friday morning and biggest present of all-he's coming to NY with me on Wednesday next week. :chili: Peter is already giving me crap for the cake so I'm not getting him a hat but Kosmo is going to have my full on attention on Thursday!
> 
> Happy early Birthday to Sweet Tchelsi and Mia!!! :wub:[/B]



My little man Kosmo :wub: :wub: Mia def. wouldn't like grooming as a present!!!! She hates to be blow dried! :shocked:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-found the recipe for the cake I'm making online. I'm going to substitue wheat flour and am using natural peanut butter.

Here are easy, tasty dog birthday cake recipes that you can use for free. Make these delicious dog birthday cakes for any occasion. They're dog-safe and even healthy for dogs to eat. Your dog will love a fresh, homemade cake!

Testimonial - "Thank you for the free cake recipes. I get invited to a dog friend's birthday party every year and this year, I can offer to bring the cake!"
Kathi Cole, Boston Heights, OH


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Peanut Butter Carrot Cake

Naturally sweet, colorful and flavorful, this cake is simple and easy to make. Great for Fall.

1 cup flour

1tsp baking soda

1/4 cup peanut butter

1/4 cup vegetable oil

1 cup shredded carrots

1 tsp. vanilla

1/3 cup honey

1 egg 

Mix flour and baking soda. Add remaining ingredients. Pour into greased 8" round cake pan and bake at 350° for 30 minutes. Let cool. Puree cottage cheese in blender for icing. Decorate with more peanut butter and carrots.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's funny-I don't blow dry my own hair much-but that's how I got Kosmo used to it. I'd blow dry my hair and he stand next to me all curious and I'd turn the blow dryer on him. Now he just sits there and lets me do it. He finally realized-hey, that's what warms me up :HistericalSmiley: 

And yes Heidi-I agree-a new outfit is in order so we can see more adorable Tchelsi pics!! :chili: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=468704
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WITH THE LOVE AND CARE AND HUGS AND KISSES EACH DAY THAT YOU GIVE TO HER.
SEEMS TO ME THAT IS THE BEST BIRTHDAY. PLUS A CAKE YOU HAVE IT COVERED :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Fantastic! Thanks for the cake recipe Gena!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have announced to my family recently that Miss Abbey's birthday is coming up this month....

my daughter was there and asked why I never announce when her birthday is coming.... :brownbag: whoops.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> I have announced to my family recently that Miss Abbey's birthday is coming up this month....
> 
> my daughter was there and asked why I never announce when her birthday is coming.... :brownbag: whoops.[/B]


UH-OH! LOL! Are you in trouble now? I hope you explained to her that she is so special, no one needs reminding when HER birthday is approaching!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I know that you'll make sweet Tchelsi's birthday extra special. Give her a big birthday hug from me and Haiku.

Gena - thanks for posting the cake recipe. You'll have to post pictures of it on Kosmo's birthday. Hugs to Kosmo and Mia. So many doggie birthdays!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Wow Mia, Tchelsi & Kosmo to bad we live so far from each other. Krystal put cream cheese frosting on her Mia's cake I think!!! Do you have a small dog park or something in your area? Maybe you can make it a girls day out?[/B]



Wait - don't forget Max - he will be 7 on Friday (Nov 16th) ... he's a millenium baby ... awwwwwwwww - he's still a baby though


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=468717
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy soon-to-be birthday to Max...he still looks like a baby.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=468749
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank U much


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-happy b-day Max. And yes, I will be posting pics of the cake. Pretty sure I wouldn't be able to show my face again on SM if I didn't :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Aw-happy b-day Max. And yes, I will be posting pics of the cake. Pretty sure I wouldn't be able to show my face again on SM if I didn't :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



I think I'll try this cake recipe on Atticus and Rugby's birthdays on the 1st of Dec. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll be sure to let you know how Kosmo likes it :biggrin: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=468760
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Happy early birthday Max, Kosmo & Tchelsi!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I give Miss Marie filet mignon or prime rib on her birthday. Gives me a perfect excuse to have it, too.  
Happy special birthdays to Tchelsi Girl, Kosmo and Mia!! I know that whatever you do, the day will be extra special. AND MAX--SORRY BUDDY!!   Love you and wish you the bestest birthday, too! All November babies are special, so happy birthday to any I have absentmindedly forgotten.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Deuce's birthday is Dec 4 so I am also looking for ideas :smhelp:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree with doing something fun together! Take her to her fav place, etc. Ollie's b-day falls on the first week of back to school for my kids so the poor guy's b-day wasn't all that fancy. I got him a tiny buscuit cake the size of a mini muffin from the doggie bakery and stuck a candle in it. Small as it was I still only gave him HALF the muffin--after which he threw it up, lol. He got a made in China stuffed toy from Petco (before all the toy scares came out) and in a matter of 30 seconds ripped the seams open. He has NEVER done that to a toy before. I'll never buy another toy from Petco--I returned the first toy, bought him a 2nd one and then the same thing happened again. Poor guy. Oh yeah, you're looking for ideas--here's what not to do--don't buy her a Petco stuffed toy OR give her a b-day cookie from the doggie bakery where you are unsure of the ingredients, lol.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Tchelsi, Kosmo, Max, Atticus, Rugby and Deuce!
Edit: And a special happy birthday to Miss Mia! Sorry I forgot her originally.

Josie's birthday is Saturday the 24th! She'll be two! 

Last year we had a Hello Kitty party for her and I made pupcakes (a similar recipe to the one Gena posted but baked in cupcake tins) and frosted them with plain cream cheese that I tinted pink and then topped them with sprinkles. I also made homemade dog biscuits for the party attendees. We also had human cake and the chocolate peanut butter Crispex "puppy chow." 

Here's a pic of the pupcakes and dog biscuits I made:









I'm not going as all out this year, but we're having a party and I'll make pupcakes. I don't know what else we'll have, I haven't thought about it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So is cream ch. ok for dogs?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I have announced to my family recently that Miss Abbey's birthday is coming up this month....
> 
> my daughter was there and asked why I never announce when her birthday is coming.... :brownbag: whoops.[/B]


well, i'd tell her that's she's capable of announcing her own birthday, abbey is still working on her english. 




:smrofl:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=468734
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

you know gena, i wonder how the cream cheese and peanut butter whipped together would taste? :huh: 

i dunno, sounded like a good concoction, maybe i'm crazy!! LOL


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG Carrie-that sounds heavenly!! What a great idea! :aktion033: I think the cottage cheese puree sounds kind of boring and watery! :blink: 



> you know gena, i wonder how the cream cheese and peanut butter whipped together would taste? :huh:
> 
> i dunno, sounded like a good concoction, maybe i'm crazy!! LOL[/B]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Last year I made Sassy a new dress and Sparkey sent her a bow to match. I dressed her up and took her out to all her favorite places to visit. I took her to a friends Piano Gallery and let her run around the gallery off leash and visit all the musicians. Then we went to the Carpet Gallery (owned by another friend) and let her tumble on all the carpet samples. :wub: Then we went to "Unleashed" a locally owned speciality pet shop/bakery. The owner gave her fresh baked treats and I took a picture of Sassy sampling one of the beds that they had on display. She had a great day out visiting, and I was of course proud to show her off. Here she is laying on the bed inside "Unleashed."
[attachment=29644:Sassy_Bi..._resized.jpg]


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

For Toby's first b-day, I had a party. I invited people over, no dogs though.

I made Toby his own cake, using the above recipe. I also had party hats, plates and napkins with paw prints on them for the people. I made this cake for the people:










Here are the napkins in this picture. Also, I made some people candies in the shape of bones. I served them in a dog bowl. You can see that in the pictures as well.











If you want some other suggestions, let me know. I did a few other things as well. (Sorry about the quality of the pictures--they are pictures of pictures)


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-nice job on the cake!!! :shocked: I'm afraid mine won't be that creative! :biggrin: 



> For Toby's first b-day, I had a party. I invited people over, no dogs though.
> 
> I made Toby his own cake, using the above recipe. I also had party hats, plates and napkins with paw prints on them for the people. I made this cake for the people:
> 
> ...


----------

